# Oil Painting...



## BuS_RiDeR (Nov 22, 2010)

I thought I'd help promote another artist friend of mine. He isn't a photographer... but one hell of an oil painting artist. His name is Marc Little. Check out his work...  I think he is great!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, you just made my morning coffee surreal 

_"Marc Little, AOCA, a Riverview native, is a graduate of The Ontario College of Art. His paintings are now sold in major chain stores across Canada, including Sears, Walmart, and many more."_

I don't want to be mean but Walmart and Sears don't sell art. They sell home decor.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Nov 23, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I don't want to be mean but Walmart and Sears don't sell art. They sell home decor.



Really?  Maybe not in your opinion... But this man IS an artist. and a good enough business man to see that stores like this can make him money.


----------



## debbymiao (Dec 1, 2010)

Where is his works?


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Dec 1, 2010)

debbymiao said:


> Where is his works?



Click on the link...  his name in the original post.


----------

